# nissan sentra 2000



## collegekev (Nov 20, 2004)

anyone know where i could find the radio wiring schematics installing a new stereo...car is a *Nissan Sentra 2000*


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

use the search function, its been discussed before


----------



## ka24de_l30 (Sep 19, 2003)

you can also get the wiring harness from a local car audio shop and it has the wire schematics on the back.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

go to tweeter they will sell you an over priced harness for 15-20 bucks :thumbup: i got it because i can go back to stock easly when i sell my car. but if you have no intentions just splice the new radio's harness into the existing wires. also if you use a harness it gets VERY sloppy behind the radio because the harness adds about 7in. of cables unlees you trim it up before you install it (i didnt lol)


----------

